

Report on Government Information Requests [pdf] - jaysonlane
http://images.apple.com/pr/pdf/131105reportongovernmentinforequests2.pdf

======
acqq
They are clever, they do what Bobby R. Inman suggests NSA should do too:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/03/world/no-morsel-too-
minusc...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/03/world/no-morsel-too-minuscule-
for-all-consuming-nsa.html?pagewanted=7&_r=0&partner=rss&emc=rss)

"Bobby R. Inman, N.S.A. director from 1977 to 1981, offers his hyper-secret
former agency a radical suggestion for right now. 'My advice would be to take
everything you think Snowden has and get it out yourself,' he said. 'It would
certainly be a shock to the agency. But _bad news doesn 't get better with
age. The sooner they get it out and put it behind them, the faster they can
begin to rebuild._'" (emphasis mine)

BTW: I believe in the table 1 instead of "Percentage of Account Requests Where
Some Data Was Disclosed" should be "Percentage of Accounts Where Some Data Was
Disclosed." Otherwise Hong Kong numbers don't have sense.

~~~
glhaynes
What's the bad news they're getting out before somebody else outs it?

------
bsimpson
> Apple has never received an order under Section 215 of the USA Patriot Act.
> We would expect to challenge such an order if served on us.

Didn't somebody propose hanging a sign up that says "we've never received a
FISA court order" and taking it down when it's no longer true? Apple appears
to be equipped to do so.

~~~
acqq
That statement is still specifically about
[https://www.eff.org/foia/section-215-usa-patriot-
act](https://www.eff.org/foia/section-215-usa-patriot-act)

"Section 215 allows for secret court orders to collect “tangible things” that
could be relevant to a government investigation – a far lower threshold and
more expansive reach than a warrant based on probable cause. The list of
possible “tangible things” the government can obtain is seemingly limitless,
and could include everything from driver’s license records to Internet
browsing patterns."

------
IBM
I prefer the standard business-customer relationship, which is increasingly
rare nowadays. It ensures that the user experiences will be great, because if
it slips they lose my business and it directly impacts their bottom line. That
kind of alignment of interests isn't really required for an ad company. Not
trafficking in information in the first place and thus having very little to
share is just a bonus.

